# Hocking River: mixed bag on Saturday



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I ended up with 3 largemouths, a smallie, and a smallmouth buffalo, all on a #8 "Crappie Master" fly I make. It's a downsized version of the Bassmaster, so I nicknamed it the Crappie Master. I was surprised the buffalo ate it. It measured at 22.5". All the bass were small.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like a fun trip! That "crappie master" looks interesting, I think I'll have to tie a few of those up for my next river run. Congrats on the buffalo, I still haven't managed to get one on the long rod yet.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

toobnoob said:


> Looks like a fun trip! That "crappie master" looks interesting, I think I'll have to tie a few of those up for my next river run. Congrats on the buffalo, I still haven't managed to get one on the long rod yet.


Very easy fly to tie, and quick. Here's the recipe:

Hook: #6-10 3XL shank streamer hook
Eyes: brass/lead/bead chain, your choice
Tail: zonker strip+flash
Body: Ice Chenille or Estaz
Legs: one strand silicone rubber leg material, doubled over and tied in facing hook point, between eyes and hook eye

I'm not sure really why that set of rubber legs makes a difference, but it seems to produce more fish that way.


----------

